

The full costs and income of a £1M indie film - josu
http://stephenfollows.com/the-full-costs-and-income-of-a-1million-indie-film/

======
anigbrowl
Great find, thanks for posting.

As the author points out, it's very unusual for anyone to be in the position
of financing a decent-size production budget out of their own pocket.
Generally that means investors who get first position on repayments from gross
revenues, 25% interest, and 50% ownership of subsequent profits. Payment of
deferred salaries, profit participation for actors and so on usually comes out
of the producer's half.

------
Keyframe
I know most of you guys here aren't in film/tv production, but this is more or
less similar to the music industry. More or less. This is a great area for
'disruptive' platform to explore. Please do.

